# Which buildings would look good in your city?



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Which buildings, from other cities or other countries, do you think would look good in your city?


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

For *London*, I would like to see these:


*Canary Wharf*
World Financial Centre(s) (all 3), NY
JW Marriot IFC, Chongqing
NY Times Tower, NY
Q1, Goldcoast
Hearst Tower, NY


*The City*
Chrysler Building, NY
Lo Storto, Milan
Petronas Towers, KL
Zlotta 44, Warsaw


*Elsewhere*
Highcliff, HK
Triumph Palace, Moscow
Tower 1, Frankfurt
Messeturm, Frankfurt


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

For HK, I would like to see these: 

In Central
Crysler Building, NY (put it beside BOC, what an interesting modern-classic contrast!)
Swiss Re, London (put if beside HSBC, cyber-financial duo of similar height)

In Wanchai/Causeway Bay
Empire State, NY (make Wanchai skyline richer)
and one more tall building but no idea

In Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon
former WTC, NY (add stunning supertalls in Kowloon side to rival HK island before ICC is finished)

In Kowloon Station
Trump World Tower (put it in the Union Square Project near U/C ICC to add fame & greatness to this already most gorgeous residential cluster in the world)

For other places/residential areas in HK, no need to add for they are already the tallest and most stunning in the world, far ahead.

Oh! I have almost put the whole NY in HK!


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

I would like to see anything from Chicago in NYC. it would look much more complete and natural for some reason...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

How about an 800ft bouncy castle? - perfect for all those stressed City workers.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

i would like to see 2IFC in the cityplace cluster west of the CN Tower, and the Bank of China building in the MINT cluster of the financial district. Petronas twins would look good at Yonge/College and finally the Chrysler building in the midtown cluster.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^^That would be gorgeous, a bouncy castle!


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

Original WTC twins back to life in L.A. and the Taipei 101 (earthquake country).....


----------



## BlackxxArrow (Jun 8, 2010)

Phnom Penh


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I think that this planned library in Prague would look great in Bratislava!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*BURJ KHALIFA FOR SINGAPORE!*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Marina Bay Sands Singapore*


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

For Melbourne.

Swiss Re
Marina Bay Sands


----------



## 645577 (Jun 22, 2010)

some skycrapers in buenos aires, and it would be the best skyline in southamerica


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Amrafel said:


> I think that this planned library in Prague would look great in Bratislava!



sorry but IMO that thing is Ugly! :s


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The AT&T Tower in Nashville would look amazing in my city (which is just 45 minutes away) if it was placed downtown by cumberland river. 









It would look good in my old city's skyline too. Colorado Springs:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Millenium Hilton in NY wouldnt look bad in brussels north


----------

